# '91 Stanza Alternator Problems



## alltherage (Dec 8, 2004)

I just got a new alternator and it seems to be pumping out only 12volts... which im not sure is normal.

If someone knows how many i should be seeing, could you please post here!?


----------



## KA24Tech (Feb 2, 2004)

Sorry it took a few days but the battery should be fully charged and have clean terminals as well as good connections. Also if it is more than three years old, you might want to take it out and have it tested at any larger auto parts store. If the battery is good make sure the connections to the alternator are good. See how that works for you

Troy


----------

